# Ordnung oder Zerstörung?



## Destroyer1990_m (15. November 2007)

Servus,

wollte mal wissen welche Fraktion ihr später wählt. Also ich weis moch nicht was ich nehmen werde aber ich tendiere zu Zerstörung.


So long...

Ps: Ich weis nicht ob man Chars von beiden Fraktionen nehmen kann deswegen habe ich Auswahl 4 mit rein genommen!


----------



## keeris (15. November 2007)

Ordnung


ICH LIEBE ZWERGE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (15. November 2007)

tjo da ich ne hexenelfin spiel will muss ich wohl leider chaos werden^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (15. November 2007)

wird spannend ^^


----------



## jon_x (15. November 2007)

lustig in jedes forum in das ich gucke dominiert die Zerstörungs-seite ganz deutlich.


----------



## D4rkyy (16. November 2007)

also im instanzierten szenarien hat die ordnung ja noch npc's die ihnen aushelfen aber im open rvr sieht das sicher schlecht für die ordnung aus


----------



## Leoncore (16. November 2007)

D4rkyy schrieb:


> also im instanzierten szenarien hat die ordnung ja noch npc's die ihnen aushelfen aber im open rvr sieht das sicher schlecht für die ordnung aus



Jo hoffentlich wird da seitens Myhtics noch was geändert in Form von Hilfs-NPCs oder so. Hab nämlich keine Lust das eine Seite die andere überrennt wie es aka in Shootern alla Battlefield und Quake Wars zur Tagesordnung gehört.


----------



## Nanubis (16. November 2007)

Am meisten Angst hab ich ja vor den ganzen unreifen Kindern, die jetzt die BÖÖÖÖÖÖÖSE Seite spielen wollen und die Community wie teilweise bei WoW in den Boden sinkt.


----------



## Haxxler (16. November 2007)

Zerstörung! Die Ordnung ist mir zu böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauma (16. November 2007)

jon_x schrieb:


> lustig in jedes forum in das ich gucke dominiert die Zerstörungs-seite ganz deutlich.



Ja, ist leider so. Ich würde nämlich gerne Zerstörung spielen, weil es mir die Dunkelelfen angetan haben, aber ... will ich wieder mit einer Horde Kiddies (meint nicht das Alter, sondern den Intelligenzgrad) zusammen spielen, die keine Ahnung von Taktik haben?

Eher nicht. Es reicht mir schon, was ich in WoW jeden Tag erlebe. Die Horde dominiert da nur noch, weil die Allianz es einfach nicht rafft, wie man taktisch zu spielen hat.

PvP-Erlebnis hängt nicht nur von der reinen Zahl ab, sondern auch vom Können der Mitspieler. Und wenn ich auch in allen Foren lese, daß die Spieler, die eine Herausforderung suchen, sich lieber auf die unterlegene Seite schlagen werden, bin ich dann da dabei, denn das ist eigentlich mein Spielstil.

Nur habe ich in WoW nicht ahnen können, daß es da nicht die Allianz ist, denn in der Beta war die Horde überlegen und die Mehrzahl wollte Horde spielen.

Bleibt zu hoffen - für mich - daß es in WAR genauso ist und am Ende die Mehrzahl der Spieler, die das Spiel ohne Vorwissen kaufen, die "Gute" Seite wählt.



Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Ps: Ich weis nicht ob man Chars von beiden Fraktionen nehmen kann deswegen habe ich Auswahl 4 mit rein genommen!



Kannst Du nehmen, aber nicht auf dem gleichen Server.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (16. November 2007)

Zauma schrieb:


> Kannst Du nehmen, aber nicht auf dem gleichen Server.



Also wie in WOW ein PVP server...  danke für die info


----------



## ExInferis (16. November 2007)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Zerstörung! Die Ordnung ist mir zu böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und angewiedert stand der Teufel da und spürte wie grauenhaft Güte ist.
Wie sehen uns bei den Dunkelelfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hupfdole (16. November 2007)

Ich werde mich auch definitiv auf die Seite der Zerstörung stellen. 
Ich steh eher auf diese martialische, etwas brutale Stimmung bei den bösartigen Völkern. 
Schwanke zwischen den Orks und Chaos, obwohl mir der Auserwählte doch momentan mehr zusagt als 
der Schwarzork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hoffe wirklich inständig, dass sich nicht so viele geistige Tiefflieger auf die Seite der Zerstörung verirren (nenne sie bewusst nicht "Kiddies", sonst regen sich wieder so viele Leute auf).

Wie dem auch sei, sehen uns auf der bösen Seite bei den Tank-Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ob nun Ork oder "Chaot" wird sich zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelthas (16. November 2007)

Nun da ich schon über 10 Jahre das Tabeltop spiele kann ich mich nicht entscheiden welche Seite ich nehmen sollte. Aber würde wohl mit Ordnung anfangen da mir die ganzen "Ich bin ja so Böse Typen" eigentlich voll auf den Sack gehen... Manchmal frag ich mich ob die irgendwas ausm RL kompensieren müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Druchii (16. November 2007)

Werde ne sexy Hexenkriegerin spielen (Dunkelelfen - Zerstörung) und wahrscheindlich auch nen Sigmarpriester (Imperium - Ordung).

Aber zu den ganzen Gute vs. Böse Gerede:
Sag du mal nem Sigmarpriester; Sigmar (sein Gott) wäre vom Chaos angehaucht gewesen. Der wird dich mit Schaum vorm Maul verstümmeln, foltern und wenn du alles zurück nimmst, in den reinigenden Flammen erlösen!

Also, bei Dunkelelfen kann man nicht von böse sprechen, die haben nur ihre eigenen Pläne und sind rassistische Sadisten,... ok doch böse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei den Orks ists einfach ihre Natur und Chaos, naja, die haben sich noch nie an die Regeln gehalten.

Ach menno, alle böse. Vergesst was ich gerade gesagt habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (18. November 2007)

Ich finde die Ordnung genauso spannend und interessant wie die Zerstörung. Wobei mein Geschmack eher von den Grünhäuten der Zerstörung getroffen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo ich am Ende lande weiß ich noch nicht.. vielleicht gefällt mir im Endeffekt doch eher ein kleiner Kampfzwerg? Das alles muss ich entscheiden wenn ich mit den Charakteren durch die Welt hüpfen darf. ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (18. November 2007)

Also ich wähle Ordung!!!! 
Die Ordung steht zwar hinten bei der Quantität aber bei einer Minderheit zu spielen birgt auch viele Vorteile.
Und da ich auch RPler bin würde ich mir die wohl die schwer tuen wie ein Orkze zu sprechen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ordnung Rockt!


----------



## PARAS.ID (25. November 2007)

ich join da , wo die wenigsten hocken ...ich hasse mainstream ^^


----------



## meckermize (26. November 2007)

keeris schrieb:


> Ordnung
> ICH LIEBE ZWERGE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




yeah ORDNUNG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich liebe die Draenei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckermize (26. November 2007)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Zerstörung! Die Ordnung ist mir zu böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





stimmt im grunde nehmen sich die beiden net viel allis sind oft genauso bös wie die garnet so bösen hordis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mellako (26. November 2007)

Wenn es wie bei DAOC wird dann heisst Masse an Spielern nicht auch Klasse,
die Albioner (auch Blechdosen) waren den Hibbis und Midggardlern von der Menge der Spieler
um ein vielfaches überlegen und trotzdem waren es nicht nur die Albis die die Burgen immer inne hatten.
Beides spielen? Ichhoffe das es Mythic wie bei DAOC machen wird, das heisst pro Server kann man nur eine Fraktion spielen, sobald man einen Char der einen Seite hat, kann man keinen der anderen erstellen, so war es zumindest früher.
Ich finde das gibt umheimlich viel zur Atmosphere - das unbekannte Böse andere.

Ich werde Ordnung spielen und wenn zu Release mehr Leute Ordnung spielen wollen, spiele ich Zerstörung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheHeretic (26. November 2007)

Ich werd Zerstörung spielen...
Hoffe mal das die Mehrheit der Leute Ordnung spielen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denn in der Mehrheit zu ganken is nun wirklich nichts für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nird (26. November 2007)

also ich spiel seit 3 jahren tabletop bin leidenschaftlicher ORK... ich werd wahrscheinlich nen Schwarzork machen und nen Chaoskrieger.. da ich beim tabletop auch Slaneesh-Kult spiel soweit ich das noch darf hrhr

Greez Nird


----------



## Succubie (26. November 2007)

ich wähle zerstörung, is doch klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"für das chaos"


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (26. November 2007)

Ich bin langsam davon Felsenfest überzeugt das die Zerstörung krass dominieren wird mir dem Chaos und den Orks... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde zwar auch Zerstörung spielen aber mir auch nen Twink machen bei der Ordnung.


----------



## Gamby (26. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Ich bin langsam davon Felsenfest überzeugt das die Zerstörung krass dominieren wird mir dem Chaos und den Orks...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja das Zerstörung dominirt is ja schon ne ganze Weile klar, doch es wird sich sicher bis release noch ein bisschen auspendeln. ( hoffe ich)


----------



## Jqe (26. November 2007)

chaos is doch klar und ich bin froh dass die auch hir die überhand haben den in wow ist das auf verschiedenen servern umgekehrt hoffe dass das nich bei war geschieht


----------



## Gamby (26. November 2007)

Jqe schrieb:


> chaos is doch klar und ich bin froh dass die auch hir die überhand haben den in wow ist das auf verschiedenen servern umgekehrt hoffe dass das nich bei war geschieht



Ok wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben, hoffst du das Zerstörung (nicht Chaos) am meisten bevölkert ist und sich nicht auspendelt? Wenn du das so gemeint hast behalt ich meine Meinung für mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Walkampf (26. November 2007)

Ich spiele Grünhaut.
Goblin um genau zu sein.
Die gefallen mir einfach von Charakter her am besten...

(solange bis im ersten ADDon die Skaven spielbar werden. Dann  überrennenen wir sämtliche anderen Völker, ob nun Ordnung oder Zerstörung. MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (26. November 2007)

Jqe schrieb:


> chaos is doch klar und ich bin froh dass die auch hir die überhand haben den in wow ist das auf verschiedenen servern umgekehrt hoffe dass das nich bei war geschieht



Du weist das man SKill braucht um das Spiel zu spielen? Nicht so wie in WoWo EPic und die übermacht *hust* ???
Dann zeig mir mal ein Chaos Spieler in WoW, ich hab Zeit such ruhig.

*sich weg rofflt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Efgrib (27. November 2007)

am besten wohl beides (ich bin lernfähig *g*): um im openpvp in der stärkeren fraktion zu spielen die eine, und die andre um in den szenarien in keiner warteschlange zu stehen (das sie dieses scheiss system von blizz übernehmen ist eh eine schande)
wobei ich eher zu ordnung tendiere, zerstörung, im besonderen chaos, scheint ja irgendwie die ganzen DÄMÄTSCH!!11 kiddies magisch anzuziehen...


----------



## Efelion (27. November 2007)

werde das spielen, wo weniger sind---> ordnung -.- (ich als böser mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Eraböserjunge (28. November 2007)

das ganze gut vs böse gerede is doch schwachsinnig also mal ehrlich!!!!!!!!niemand sagt das zerstörung böse ist...nur weil sie zerstören^^jede rasse hat ihr eigenen ziele ....und die ordnung is auch net weniger offensiv die werden ja wohl auch mit freude in die hauptstädte der  zerstörung einmaschieren und alle splatt machen ....das gut und böse ist eifnach nicht zutreffend und ich werde zerstörung spielen weil ich orks geil finde und zwerge ,menschen und hochelfen in mmorpgs absolut nicht mag !!!!!!!!!!also man sieht sich bei den grünhäuten


----------



## Rashnuk (28. November 2007)

Zerstören macht mehr spaß schaut mein Zimmer an dann wisst ihr was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukiz (3. Dezember 2007)

Also ich favorisiere Zerstörung/Grünhaut/Goblin aber so genau werd ich mich nicht festlegen da ich wie 99% der hier anwesenden das spiel nur aus movies kennt. also zu not halt Ordnung...damit hab ich auch kein Problem um es wieder bisi zu balancieren wenn zu viele Zerstörung spielen.


----------



## Sempai02 (3. Dezember 2007)

Wen ich spiele,ist keine Frage:

*Für Naggaroth! Für Malekith! Für Khaine!*


----------



## gyspoxxx (3. Dezember 2007)

zerstörer an die macht^^


----------



## Black_Hawk (5. Dezember 2007)

Devilyn schrieb:


> tjo da ich ne hexenelfin spiel will muss ich wohl leider chaos werden^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Ja ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (5. Dezember 2007)

Devilyn schrieb:


> tjo da ich ne hexenelfin spiel will muss ich wohl leider chaos werden^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Beim Chaos gibt es keine "Hexenelfin". Es gibt die Hexenkriegerin bzw. jetzt auch die Hexenmeisterin - diese befinden sich jedoch bei den Dunkelelfen.


----------



## Schattenklinge1 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm schwere Entscheidung....
Schwanke noch zwischen Sigmarpriester, Zwergenmaschinist und Zauberin ( so heißen die im Tabletop also
dem "Original"). Allerdings stell ich mir es ziemlich blöd vor die Chaoshauptstadt zu zerfetzen...
Da gefällt mir Lothern doch gleich viel besser.^^
Ich kann im Moment noch nix genaues sagen.


----------



## Daraios (5. Dezember 2007)

zwerg!..aber sowas von....im buch des grimmes sind schon viel zuviele seiten beschrieben und viel zu wenige daraus gelöscht worden..grünhäute zieht euch warm an die zwergischen hammerwerke haben bald eröffnung ^^


----------



## Daimien (5. Dezember 2007)

bei mir wird es auch die Zerstörung werden die meine ersten Chars haben werden...... aber da mich in der Warhammer Welt auch die Ordnung sehr interesiert und ich mir auch gut nen Zwergen-Slayer vorstellen kann oder nen Char wie "Felix" (aus den Romanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder nen Edlen Hoch-Elfen........... oha da wird ne mänge auf mich zu kommen schätze ich^^


----------



## Luremas (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde wohl zur Ordnung(spricht zwar gegen mein rl) gehn(qualität statt quantietät) ich werde mit meinem zwergen den orcs die knischeiben zerschmettern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallö, 

ich werde mir beides anschauen. Ich muss ja wissen, was spass macht und vorallem wissen wie der Feind tickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich entschieden hab ich mich noch nicht, da es viele Klassen gibt, die es sich anzuschauen lohnt. Nunja, ich lasse mich überraschen und sage einfach, beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Torrance


----------



## katare (6. Dezember 2007)

löl 60% ich wünsch der ordnung viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (6. Dezember 2007)

katare schrieb:


> löl 60% ich wünsch der ordnung viel spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja,bei WoW wollten auch erst 2/3 Horde spielen und heute spielen 3/4 Allianz,von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## tiXo (6. Dezember 2007)

zerstörung ist voll schmodder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  spielt lieber ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








dann kann ich mehr zwerge verhauen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (6. Dezember 2007)

tiXo schrieb:


> zerstörung ist voll schmodder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Widerspruch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Zwerge sind merkwürdigerweise nicht bei der Zerstörung.


----------



## AhLuuum (6. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht wollte er mit den ersten beiden Aussagen die User dazu überreden, Ordnung zu spielen, weil er Zerstörung spielen und so mehr Zwerge töten wird.


----------



## Blackrat69 (6. Dezember 2007)

ORDNUNG

Weil ich die Zwerge in Warhammer einfach vergöttere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde aber sicher auch mal die Zerstörung probieren


----------



## Shaxul (6. Dezember 2007)

"welche fraktion nimmt ihr?" ?? Das tut echt in den Augen weh...

Naja hatte eigtl. vor nen Orc zu spielen aber wenn so viele Leute auf Seiten des Chaos zocken wollen, werd ich wohl beim Imperium spielen.

Also liebe Chaotiker, Dunkelelfen und Grünhäute: Der Hexenjäger kriegt euch alle.. früher oder später!


----------



## Pente (6. Dezember 2007)

Shaxul schrieb:


> "welche fraktion nimmt ihr?" ?? Das tut echt in den Augen weh...
> 
> Naja hatte eigtl. vor nen Orc zu spielen aber wenn so viele Leute auf Seiten des Chaos zocken wollen, werd ich wohl beim Imperium spielen.
> 
> Also liebe Chaotiker, Dunkelelfen und Grünhäute: Der Hexenjäger kriegt euch alle.. früher oder später!



Gute Entscheidung! SPIELT ORDNUNG, ORDNUNG IST TOLL!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: rettet das Bier, esst mehr Zwerge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss ja zugeben,dass ich mir nach dem genauen Studium der Dunkelelfengeschichte,dem Lesen des 2. Darkblade-Bandes und dem Schauen von ROLW irgendwie doch überlege,eine Hochelfe zu spielen. Bei mir muss eine Rasse aus Überzeugung passen und da weiß ich doch nicht so richtig. Hauptsache Elfen,welche genau,werde ich mir in den nächsten Monaten überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tagel (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke meine wahl wird auf Zerstörung fallen aber ich bin noch nicht so sicher da bei WAR das imperium ja genauso fanatiker wie das chaos sind. Wenn Zerstörung dann Chaos Wenn Ordnung dann Imperium und einen hexenjäger dene ich (oder Sigmar priester die mag ich aus dem trailer)


----------



## Baldobin (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich weis leider noch nicht soo genau welche seite ich spielen werde ich denke mal ich werde auf der spielen wo es weniger gibt dann habe ich mehr zum abmetzeln^^ Also entweder Grünhäute oder Dunkelelfen oder ich spiel einen Zwerg oder Hochelfen

naja mal sehen freu mich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (7. Dezember 2007)

Wie beim Tabletop Game Dunkelelfen (=Zerstörung)


----------



## Punky260 (17. Dezember 2007)

Jo, leider werden die Skaven ja (zumindest von Anfang an) nicht dabei sein.

Und sehr geärgert habe ich mich auch das es nur die doofen Tzeench looser beim Chaos gibt ... KHORNE !!!


Naja, dann muss es halt nen netter Schwarzork sein, der grösste Kriegsherr in Warhammer ist ja eh nen Schwarzork ... treten wir seine Nachfolge an =)


----------



## Anthonidas (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde einen Dunkelelfen spielen, was es aber für eine Klasse is weiß ich noch net genau. Ich werd mir erst einmal alle genau anschaun wenn alle 4 Klassen bekannt sind. Wobei ich momentan zu einem Schwarzen Gardisten tendiere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an alle Hochelfen da draußen, wir werden euch vernichtend besiegen und anschließend den Rest von euch auf unseren Sklavenmärkten verkaufn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kltrekker (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde auf jedenfall einen Zwerg spielen bin mir noch nciht sicher welchen ich tendiere zum Hammerträger hoffe bekomm nen beta key hab keine lust bis zum sommer zu warten


----------



## Jülieee (17. Dezember 2007)

@#3 es heißt ZERSTÖRUNG NICHT CHAOS!!!das chaos iss ein "volk" das aus dämonen und mutierten/hexerischen monstern besteht also chaos=zerstörung ;zerstörung nichtgleich chaos!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so long...
ich werd beides spieln glaubich erstmal nen chaos hexer dann ne hexenkriegerin und dann zwerge^^


----------



## Mordenai (17. Dezember 2007)

Jülieee schrieb:


> @#3 es heißt ZERSTÖRUNG NICHT CHAOS!!!das chaos iss ein "volk" das aus dämonen und mutierten/hexerischen monstern besteht also chaos=zerstörung ;zerstörung nichtgleich chaos!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Antwort "Chaos" beinhaltet doch schon die Wahl der Zerstörung. Ich denke er wollte seine Aussage nur ein wenig konkretisieren.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: Auch ich werde mich den Chaoten (Zerstörung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) anschließen.


----------



## Trilokk (17. Dezember 2007)

Tja, alle die hoffen, dass sich noch jede Menge Leute auf die Seite der Ordnung schlagen werden, so wie das bei WoW war, können sich das schon mal abschminken. Warum?

Ganz einfach, weil die Dunkelelfinnen einfach so schön viel Haut zeigen. Ist von aus zu gehen, dass superviele ne witch elf spielen wollen, das wird die WH night elf hunter Klasse, wetten?


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2007)

was wollen die entwickler denn machen, wenn es 3/4 gegen 1/4 steht?
vllt machen sie ja eine art sperre rein,dass jeder neue nur auf die seite der zurückliegenden gehen kann...


----------



## Murlokk (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde auf jedenfall auf Seiten der Ordnung spielen! Ich hasse einfach Mainstream^^ Außerdem habe ich, wie sehr viele, eine Abneigung gegen diese "Chaos ist coool" Kinder, die es mit Sicherheit geben wird.
Werde einen Sigmarpriester oder einen Feuerzauberer spielen und für Sigmar und das Imperium in die Schlacht ziehen, denn es gilt:
Ordnung muss sein!


----------



## Sempai02 (17. Dezember 2007)

Trilokk schrieb:


> Tja, alle die hoffen, dass sich noch jede Menge Leute auf die Seite der Ordnung schlagen werden, so wie das bei WoW war, können sich das schon mal abschminken. Warum?
> 
> Ganz einfach, weil die Dunkelelfinnen einfach so schön viel Haut zeigen. Ist von aus zu gehen, dass superviele ne witch elf spielen wollen, das wird die WH night elf hunter Klasse, wetten?



Einspruch:

1. Es heißt *Elfe*, nicht Elfin!

2. Es wird sicher auch bei den Hochelfen sexy weibliche Charas geben. Natürlich übt die dunkle Seite etwas mehr Faszination aus.  Sadistische Dunkelelfen, kriegslüsterne Orcs und fanatische Chaosbarbaren klingen nunmal besser als edle Menschen, ehrenhafte Zwerge und altehrwürdige Hochelfen.


----------



## Verce (17. Dezember 2007)

so edel sind menschen nicht xD

und wenn doch, dann wird sich das spätestens mit meinem eintreffen ganz schnell ändern


----------



## Trilokk (18. Dezember 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Einspruch:
> 
> 1. Es heißt *Elfe*, nicht Elfin!



Im Zusammenhang mit Games Workshop Warhammer World heisst es tatsächlich offiziell Elfin, und nicht Elfe.

Als Beispiel der Link zu der Jungferngarde, ein aus Elfinnen bestehendes Regiment.

http://www.games-workshop.de/warhammer/voe...gferngarde.shtm


----------



## Mordenai (18. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> was wollen die entwickler denn machen, wenn es 3/4 gegen 1/4 steht?
> vllt machen sie ja eine art sperre rein,dass jeder neue nur auf die seite der zurückliegenden gehen kann...



Wenn auch nicht gerade Kundenfreundlich wäre das wohl die beste Lösung. Benachteiligt wären dann aber Spieler, die deutlich nach dem Release ihre WAR-Karriere beginnen werden.

Generell sollte man aber davon ausgehen können, dass genug Server zur Verfügung gestellt werden, sodass jeder seine Wunschfraktion spielen kann. 
Welche Auswirkungen das Populationsverhältnis besonders auf die Kampagne im RvR hat wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Aelthas (18. Dezember 2007)

MMhhh jedes Mal wenn ich hier reinschaue, sehe ich die Seite der Zerstörung immer weiter vorne. Na das wird ein PvP-Spass... Die bösen Jungs überrennen die ganze Zeit die alte Welt... oder ganze Srever nur mit Leuten auf der Zerstörungsseite? Ich kann ja nur für WAR hoffen das es entweder anderweitig gebalanced wird oder sich noch genügend für Ordnung entscheiden. Sonst könnte ganz schnell die Luft raussein.

Ach ich würde einen Schwertmeister von Hoeth spielen, mein Lieblingsregiment beim Tapletop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaemonDante (18. Dezember 2007)

Naja es ist ja nicht jeder der Warhammer kaufen wird hier im Forum vertreten oder?^^ Von daher wird sich das schon ausgleichen...


----------



## LoD_Ary (18. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm, vielleicht könnten auch ein paar Destruction Gilden einfach jetzt direkt wechseln. 
Wir könnten z.B. unsere Homepage auf Babyblau oder Rosa umstellen und...ach nein lieber nicht bloss keine weiblichen Zwerge mit Bart o_O.


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Dezember 2007)

Aelthas schrieb:


> MMhhh jedes Mal wenn ich hier reinschaue, sehe ich die Seite der Zerstörung immer weiter vorne. Na das wird ein PvP-Spass... Die bösen Jungs überrennen die ganze Zeit die alte Welt... oder ganze Srever nur mit Leuten auf der Zerstörungsseite? Ich kann ja nur für WAR hoffen das es entweder anderweitig gebalanced wird oder sich noch genügend für Ordnung entscheiden. Sonst könnte ganz schnell die Luft raussein.
> 
> Ach ich würde einen Schwertmeister von Hoeth spielen, mein Lieblingsregiment beim Tapletop
> 
> ...



Vor WoW-Release wollten dort auch rund 2/3 Horde spielen und heute ist die Allianz fast überall auf dem Vormarsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (18. Dezember 2007)

könnte daran liegen dass die horde-rassen miserabel umgesetzt wurden und die comic grafik das ganze alles andere als begünstigt xD

ich glaube schon, dass in WAR (etwas) mehr zerstörung unterwegs sein wird. und da ich gern anti-mainstream spiele wirds bei mir zu 99% ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Dezember 2007)

ich bin im leben zwar auch anti-mainstream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,aber im war werde ich wohl doch zerstörung wählen. Kiddy halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (19. Dezember 2007)

was soll ich mit ordnung Oo... schaut euch mein zimmer an da herrscht auch nur CHAOS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orcs sind auch eh die geilsten Chars die es bei WAR gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von daher... Zerstörung hehe


----------



## Magister Magnus (20. Dezember 2007)

Seit dem Buch "Die Zwerge" bin ich einfach nur noch für die tollen Erdnuckel.
Was ist schlecht an einem laufenden Meter? Ob ich nun Zwerge oder Menschen spiele ist mir egal, hauptsache ich mosche Chaoten. Da soll es mir nur recht sein, wenn es genug davon gibt!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber hat jemand eine Ahnung wie viele Server es geben wird? 

Mir scheint so als hätten die meisten hier die Frage Ordnung/Zerstörung gleichgestellt mit Sauberkeit/Schmutz, oder so wie ich mein Zimmer aufräume spiele ich WAR!?

Ich freue mich auf jeden fall zu sehen wie der Bart meines Zwerges mit dem Stufenanstieg wächst.


----------



## Grimmrog (20. Dezember 2007)

Geil so viele Zerstörungsleute, da hat mein Zwerg mer zu verkloppen, bzw zu zersprengen^^

naja Chaos hab ich zu hause, da muss ichs nich noch ingame haben. *zum riesen Berg Wäsche schiel*


----------



## Whity07 (20. Dezember 2007)

Mhh...
Bin mir nich sicher aber die Ordnung zieht mich schon Deutlich mehr...
Ich meine : Schaut euch mal den Sigmarprieser an der sieht doch ziemlich Genial aus oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber werde sicher auch mal das Chaos spielen, die Orks sind sau geil mit ihrem "Moscht' se Weg!", und auf die Muskelberge kann man doch eh nur abfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja so Long , Whidy


----------



## Sempai02 (20. Dezember 2007)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen,dass auch die guten Rassen dunkle Klassen haben. So hat das Imperium mit dem Hexenjäger eine Klasse,die lieber 100 Unschuldige tötet als einen Chaosanhänger entkommen zu lassen und bei den Hochelfen gibt es die Schattenkrieger,die einem Dunkelelfen in nichts nachstehen. So kann man auch auf der guten Seite dunkle Klassen spielen und muss nicht zwangsläufig den strahlenden Ritter spielen.


----------



## Talmir (20. Dezember 2007)

hiho 

eines sei gesagt:

meine zwergen maschinistin wird auf den schlachtfeldern grauen und vernichtung über die zerstörung bringen auf das sie es niemals mehr wagen einen fuss in die ehrwürdigen lande der zwerge zu setzen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und sollten sie doch keine einsicht zeigen wird mein eisenbrecher mit seiner rieeeeeeesigen axt das schmetternde wort grungnis an diese brut namens zerstörung richten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ZWERGE !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

als bekennender zwerg ists für mich natürlich klar was ich spielen werde. wobei ich sagen muss der sigmarpriester gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut (die glatze passt ja mal korrekt).

ich hoffe auch wie viele andere hier, dass viele der sogenanten " kiddies " auf die destro seite gehen werden, denn ich liebe gutes pvp mit klasse, nicht mit masse.

mfg


----------



## Barlyn (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd mich wahscheinlich fü einen Schwarzork oder Orkspalta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  entscheiden....
Eventuell danach noch 'nen Hexenjäger bei den Imps, aber soweit erstmal...nu solls erstmal ohne Verzögerungen rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Hawk (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde mich zu 100% für die Ordnung entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird warscheinlich 1/3 am anfang sein aber ich schätze als Zwerg Maschinist schaff ich das schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pobsch (20. Dezember 2007)

Da ich eigtl total auf Orks abfahre und in wow nur Orkklassen gezoggt HABE wollte ich eigtl Zerstörung spielen.
Da ich aber lieber in der Unterlegenen Fraktion spiele, wird es dann doch ORDNUNG.
Ich habe mehr von einem Hart erkämpften Sieg, als mich dauernd durchzugewinnen.


----------



## Spectrales (20. Dezember 2007)

Ohje... Zerstörung in der Übermacht!
Ich werde wohl die kleinen Zwerge unterstützen (tragen / werfen) müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frohes Fest!


Mfg, Menschen Ritter des SONNENORDENS am rücken...! (Waagh?)


----------



## gessler (21. Dezember 2007)

es hat sich für mich bewährt in foren zu lesen und dann die fraktion zu wählen. es schwärmten auch alle einmal vom n811 hunter - und nun darf ich auf der anderer fraktionsseite schön die bg abfarmen weil ich ja einen uncoolen hordler hab (ud-wl^^).

hoffe drauf bzw. bin fast sicher dass des ganze kiddiegesocks einen chaoswarri macht und wieder unorganisiert auf den BGs brillieren ^^

also sigmarpriester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (21. Dezember 2007)

Ka ob ich hier schon reingepostet hab aber egal^^

"Hallo! Ich bin Kangrim. Ich bin Maschinist."

"Ich beherrsche die uralten Techniken der Granaten!"

"Ihr wollt bestimmt wissen: Hey, Kangrim, wie töte ich einen Schwarzork?"

"Ganz einfach: Holt euch Warhammer Online. Dort könnt ihr die Zerstörung töten."

"Ich bin Kangrim und ich bin Maschinist."

"Was spielst du?"

Sry für die einfallslosigkeit und den fehlenden Witz. ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss zugeben,dass mir die neue Dunkelelfen-Klasse sehr gefällt: Ein Jünger des Khaine. Die klingt interessant vom loretechnischen Aspekt (der Diener des dunklen Gottes Kane...äh,Khaine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und vom spieltechnischen Aspekt  (scheint so eine Art Hexenmeister zu werden) her.


----------



## Shallîya (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd auf jedenfall zur Ordnung gehn... weiß noch nicht was ich da spiele aber wahrscheinlich nen Schattenkrieger.

btw. meine Vermutung ist das viele "geistig junge" spieler zur Zerstörung gehen werden, weil sie sagen wollen hey ich bin so cool ich spiele nen ganz ganz bösen usw...


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Dezember 2007)

Shallîya schrieb:


> Ich werd auf jedenfall zur Ordnung gehn... weiß noch nicht was ich da spiele aber wahrscheinlich nen Schattenkrieger.
> 
> btw. meine Vermutung ist das viele "geistig junge" spieler zur Zerstörung gehen werden, weil sie sagen wollen hey ich bin so cool ich spiele nen ganz ganz bösen usw...



Bitte keine Verallgemeinerungen,ich mag das schon bei WoW nicht. Gibt auch "coole und böse" Ordnungsklassen,siehe den Hexenjäger.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

mal sone vermutung: *alle* sagen,dass sie zur ordnung gehen werden,weil *alle* zur zerstörung gehen....Wiederspruch?


----------



## Mordenai (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> mal sone vermutung: *alle* sagen,dass sie zur ordnung gehen werden,weil *alle* zur zerstörung gehen....Wiederspruch?



Auf die "Gildenlosen" wird dies wohl häufig zutreffen, aber da es bereits viele bestehende Zerstörungsgilden gibt, wird das nur eine Minderheit sein.
Zudem denke ich, dass die ca. 62% für die Zerstörung für sich sprechen (bei 562 Stimmen gehe ich davon aus, dass sie repräsentativ ist).

Ich hoffe dennoch, dass ein Gleichgewicht in der Serverpopulation erreicht werden kann.

So viel dazu:

Frohe Feiertage euch allen! 

*Merry X-Mas​* (Link)​


----------



## insertcoolname (21. Dezember 2007)

@chopi
ja, wäre es. 
aber es sagen ja nicht alle, dass sie zur ordnung gehen, sondern die meisten sagen, dass sie zur zerstörung gehen, was sich ja auch im umfrageergebnis sowie in den posts ausdrückt... 


ich für meinen teil werde die ordnung verstärken, aber nicht weil diese unterrepräsentiert ist, sondern weil ich schon seit dem trailer von dem sigmarpriester begeistert bin. 
so ein fanatischer kampfpriester, der seinen streitkolben schwingt und sich vorher mit gebeten auf die schlacht einstimmt, hat schon was.


----------

